# Island Sink Venting



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Member jalloken recently posted a picture of an Island Sink Vent that he had questions about, I hope this clears the air.


----------



## track3 (Dec 31, 2011)

On that drawing it shows a cleanout on the wall vent. Don't think I've ever done that.

But that drawing was shown at the 2009 UPC continuing ed class this year.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

The 2nd pic is missing the c/o t foot vent in wall. 3rd pic is correct with c/o at drain and foot vent c/o at accessible spot.


----------



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

I would have placed The C.O. above the San Tee for sink trap


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

we call it a barbers loop.

now all you need is an AAV


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> we call it a barbers loop.
> 
> now all you need is an AAV


 
Except there are some places like West Van that don't allow AAV's, which is a real pisser some times.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

The '06 BC code removed island venting, haven't checked the 2010, has it been re-allowed?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My code requires a c.o. under the san tee in the vertical waste. Even though the line could be cabled by removing the p-trap, my code still requires a c.o. at the base of every stack.

But around here nobody bothers with all that, AAV's are permitted.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> My code requires a c.o. under the san tee in the vertical waste. Even though the line could be cabled by removing the p-trap, my code still requires a c.o. at the base of every stack.
> 
> But around here nobody bothers with all that, AAV's are permitted.


 I'll use an AAV on an island sink w/out hesitation. That "1-1/2 foot-vent is a blockage just waiting to happen -- And when it does become blocked it is rendered useless.

I do tend to steer away from House Brand AAV's, though. An Oatey is always my first choice, but I will use a Studor if that is all that is available.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

In California the 3rd picture is the proper way of doing it. It wouldn't pass inspection any other way.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

I did one of these in a manhattan job and the plumbing inspector told me he never seen that before, I told him nether have I- I just googled it and found the info lololol..


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Except there are some places like West Van that don't allow AAV's, which is a real pisser some times.


its west van, only whats expensive is allowed.

We use AAV all the time, so I gues it is allowed again.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mobeoner said:


> I did one of these in a manhattan job and the plumbing inspector told me he never seen that before, I told him nether have I- I just googled it and found the info lololol..


So you just found a picture and decided upc code island vent would work?
That's the problem with most trades. Workers turn to being installers not knowing any theory behind their system installation.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> So you just found a picture and decided upc code island vent would work?
> That's the problem with most trades. Workers turn to being installers not knowing any theory behind their system installation.


No sir. I think some plumbers think too much... sometimes just by looking at something common sense takes over and tells you how it works .. I am just saying :yes:

I love this trade and its my life but 1/2 the time its common sence.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I usually put 2" trap under floor and vent above weir of trap allowing to run pipe up closest or most practical wall tying in above flood rim, Like a shower drain this has always passed inspection for me. Pictures are similar to what one inspector called a "trombone vent" to me.To much work , plumbing is already hard enough .new Aav,s are fine with me i certainly don't charge any less ,I just don't break my own ball$ when it's not going to lessen the integrity of the installation or endanger the customer.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> In California the 3rd picture is the proper way of doing it. It wouldn't pass inspection any other way.


Don't we also need a c/o in the wall on the vent line? That's how I always do it since nothing washes the vent and if there's a back-up it's possible the vent could become obsructed with gunk.





Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes 1-1/2 c/o body and plug is required on foot vent. Must be accessible, I usually rough it in behind cabinets or refer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Piper34 said:


> I usually put 2" trap under floor and vent above weir of trap allowing to run pipe up closest or most practical wall tying in above flood rim, Like a shower drain this has always passed inspection for me. Pictures are similar to what one inspector called a "trombone vent" to me.To much work , plumbing is already hard enough .new Aav,s are fine with me i certainly don't charge any less ,I just don't break my own ball$ when it's not going to lessen the integrity of the installation or endanger the customer.


Here we are limited to 24" from the sink drain to the trap.
That's why you Canadians all have loud dishwasher drains....
Kinda like Angel Falls down there... :laughing:










The only place I know of in the Lower Provinces that allows the trap below the floor is Wisconsin with their pedestal lav sinks....


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

The only 2 things I have ever p-trapped under a slab or floor is a base shower and tubs. Even then they are plumbed in oatey tub boxes.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> The only 2 things I have ever p-trapped under a slab or floor is a base shower and tubs. Even then they are plumbed in oatey tub boxes.


No mop sinks?

No floor sinks or hub drains?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup you got me. Yes 3" mop sinks and floor drains. I guess I should of clarified in post that was for residential setting.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Except there are some places like West Van that don't allow AAV's, which is a real pisser some times.


West van also forbids occupants who were born in Canada


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Don't we also need a c/o in the wall on the vent line? That's how I always do it since nothing washes the vent and if there's a back-up it's possible the vent could become obsructed with gunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. I usually do that as well. I didn't look at the vent at all just how the loop was installed. I don't think doing that is code though its just smart plumbing :yes:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Chapter 9 vents.
Section 909.0
The island sin.k drain, upstream of the returned vent, shall serve no other fixtures.
An accessible cleanout shall be installed in the vertical portion of the foot vent.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> An accessible cleanout shall be installed in the vertical portion of the foot vent.


 And usually some knucklehead has roughed the 1-1/2 clean-out in behind the heaviest and hardest to move appliance in the kitchen.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Chapter 9 vents.
> Section 909.0
> The island sin.k drain, upstream of the returned vent, shall serve no other fixtures.
> An accessible cleanout shall be installed in the vertical portion of the foot vent.


I stand corrected :laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> And usually some knucklehead has roughed the 1-1/2 clean-out in behind the heaviest and hardest to move appliance in the kitchen.:laughing:


New construction and remodel plumbers aren't very considerate towards us service guys.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> New construction and remodel plumbers aren't very considerate towards us service guys.


 I got nailed by the Inspector during my Final Inspection for installing the c/o behind a built in Sub Zero refer. in Renton last year -- That Phil feller has a very good memory.:laughing:

Fortunately it was just a matter of turning it around, aiming it into the laundry room and installing an access panel.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> New construction and remodel plumbers aren't very considerate towards us service guys.


 
why should I be concerned about the guy down the road, I dont make enuff to worry about that

I do all kinds of plumbing from service, remods, new, old, used , whatever if its got to do with Plumbing I can definitely give an estimate on it.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> New construction and remodel plumbers aren't very considerate towards us service guys.


Alot of times the builder wants the c/o in a cab or somewhere not visible. I had a c/o pointed into the great room, the super wanted it in the bathroom, well that means it would be right behind the tiolet..... go figure.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

DIZ said:


> West van also forbids occupants who were born in Canada


Hehehe :laughing: The Kingdom of West Van is still as insane as ever? I spent a lot of the early 90's working over that way.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> New construction and remodel plumbers aren't very considerate towards us service guys.


I got educated in that by a school board service plumber while building a new school in the early 90's. I had a c/o land in a cabinet behind drawers because I looked at the millwork drawings, but not closely enough. He rode my ass that whole job, but never had much to call me on. Since then I've always tried my best to think ahead to the dude that will enevitably have to work on what I install.


----------

